# Repalcement racks for GOSM



## stiffmiester (Dec 15, 2009)

I have 36" GOSM and have noticed there is a space for a sixth rack. Where can I get a replacement/extra rack?


----------



## abomb (Dec 15, 2009)

Try Home Depot or order from the Manufacturer.  Do you still have your manual for the GOSM? Home Depot has a pretty good selection of rectangle racks.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone have the web site for the company?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well if I were you I would check online maybe google GOSM and see what happens. I have heard that they when out of bussiness and someone bought them. Then  maybe try home depot and lowes even wally world has some extra stainless shelfs so maybe you can find them at one of those places.


----------



## doctor phreak (Dec 16, 2009)

i was at bass pro shops the other day and i think GOSM was bought out by a company called Landmann because they make a smoker and it looks identical to my GOSM and the stock gauge even said Great Outdoor Smokey Mountain....but they had sq racks and stuff might try there if you have one close..if not Home Depot or Lowes would be a good choice.....


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a site that carries the grates for the big block *GOSM*.

http://www.epod2000.com/bigblsmrasih.html


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 18, 2009)

No longer available according to the link. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've been looking for racks too but haven't had any luck at HD or Lowes. Wondering if 1/4" Experf would work. They use the thinner stuff to make fryer baskets.

http://www.nilesexpandedmetals.com/nem/Experf.asp


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2009)

I bought a water pan from them some time ago and will be needing another one in the future. Gonna have to try and patch this one in the meantime or stick with sand.


----------



## camaromike (Dec 18, 2009)

To get replacement parts call 1-800-321-3473 and the gosm big block rack is part number is AZ001153


----------



## graybeard (Dec 18, 2009)

I made a couple of racks with old stove racks from Habitat Re-store. Much better than originals!

beard


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks CM!


----------



## desi (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought one at Lowes.  It was perfect depth, but one inch too wide.  Just cut off one inch and you're good to go...


----------



## flash (Jan 8, 2010)

Only getting a recording from this number, they don't mention who they are even.


----------



## camaromike (Jan 8, 2010)

I got that number off the owners manual that came with my big block gosm that i bought from bass pro shops. It says Mon-Friday 9am to 5pm eastern time.   I just tried the number but it was after hours but the message says landmann usa,  maybe something wasn't working when you called.


----------



## fullertonwill (Mar 15, 2010)

I had no problem calling Landmann-USA (landmann-usa.com) at this number today and ordering two of these racks for $7.00 each plus a total of $7.95 shipping.

And I was just about to drive to the local Lowes to spend $20.00 each for a similar rack.

Thanks for saving me the time, gas, and modifying efforts!

My BassPro-purchased wide-body 3606BGD Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Series Smoker has been turning out fantastic Ribs, Chicken, and Fatties so far; but I just wanted to expand its capabilities with more racks.

Will


----------



## johnmarsland (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Will for providing this information. I googled Smoky Mountain, Great Outdoors, etc...couldn't find anything. Then two minutes on this forum and there it is! 
Thanks again!
John


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 24, 2010)

They are owned by Landmann, I just bought mine at Bass Pro a few weeks back their parts no. is 1-800-321-3473 M-F  8 a.m. - 5 p.m. est.


----------

